# What Are Your Thanksgiving Plans?



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm taking all next week off...YAY! :whoo: My kids also have off from school. I will be able to take Sophie to the dog park and maybe check out a new one on the south side of town. On Thanksgiving day we go to my in-laws this year. My daughter Amber, mother-in-law Mary Jane and I will probably decide on our quilt square design. MJ has an excellent embroidery machine, and is an expert seamstress. My daughter is an excellent artist. And I have a vision of what I want for my dutch hat havanese square. Hopefully it will all come together without too much trouble. 

As for Black Friday...can't decide if I want to brave it or shop online.

I found this pic and had to share it, hope everyone has (had for you Canadians) a great Thanksgiving Day!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're hosting dinner for my family, only my sister, her husband, and their two kids. My other sister and her family are driving to Ohio and my brother is going to his in-laws. My other 4 brothers and their families will celebrate together in Tampa. 

Doubt I'll shop on Friday morning, I'd much rather snuggle on the couch with DH, doggies, and hot coffee! We'll watch all the crazy shoppers on TV!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

For the first time in my life, my parents aren't doing Thanksgiving dinner at their house, so it's up to me. :Cry: I love to cook, but I've never done a turkey before, and I'm just seeing visions of the Vacation movies running through my head because I can totally see the day being a crazy one.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We are heading to the beach and will have twenty in all - three generations! We rented out the other side of our duplex so we can fit everyone in . . . eight BR's, eight, baths, TWO ovens and rerigerators and dining tables . . . works great! Plus lots of busy hands to cook  Turkey in brine, honey ham, corn bread dressing and oyster dressing (my favorite), sweet potato with marshmallows casserole (the kids' favorite), broccoli casserole, homemade rolls, cranberry salad, pumpkin, sweet potato, pecan, apple and cranberry pie, a case of wine, Tums, etc.

:hungry: :hungry: :hungry: 

The exciting part is that our oldest son is proposing to his g/f on the beach Thanksgiving morning, and her mother and brother are coming down to surprise her . . . she has no idea :gossip: We have the champagne glasses and bottles packed ready to go. He has been fretting about the weather because we have been having some really bad storms recently, but the forecast is 63° and partly sunny, so he can have a little bubbly on the beach. We are so thrilled . . . they have dated for six years . . . and it's time!:whoo:

My only fretting has been whether to take Jackson or not. He stressed really badly last year with all the commotion and left his mark EVERYWHERE. I think under the circumstances with all the excitement that I am going to leave him with his favorite new babysitter. He will be happier and I won't have to worry about sand spurs and poopy everywhere. But I sure will miss him . . .

We will shop at the cute little local boutiques as well as on-line.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very exciting Kathy, congratulations!!!

Kim-The worst part is cleaning the turkey, I have to have an out of body experience and pretend it isn't happening. (Or beg Gavin to do it!) Cooking it is the easy part.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Ann. Can't post it on FB yet for obvious reasons. Felt safe here 

Kim, turkeys are really pretty foolproof, especially if you get one with the pop-up timer. Then, even if your oven is a little "off", it won't overcook. I also really like the brine solutions that you soak it in for 24 hours that you can get at the store. I put if in a clean cooler if the turkey is big, otherwise you can just put it in a pot in the frig. Don't know if you have a Whole Foods nearby, but they have two really good brine solutions. 

We love Christmas vacation and the dinner scene, especially where Chevy is trying to chew the turkey!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband makes his own brine and uses a big paint bucket that he bought at Home Depot. If it's cold enough outside he just puts it on the screened porch, if not we make room in the fridge downstairs for it or put LOTS of ice in!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

DH and myself will be going to daughter's house. It's big enough for all. I'll cook the turkey and dressing along with cookies for the kids and take it over. Our two daughters will take care of the rest. We'll feast, gab, clean up, and eat dessert last. The DH's will watch football, of course, while the kids make a big mess playing in the finished basement. I love Thanksgiving. Before we eat we take turns saying what we're thankful for and ask God blessings for the next year. While eating we talk about the Pilgrims and the hardship they endured for the freedom to believe as they chose.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Very exciting Kathy, congratulations!!!
> 
> Kim-The worst part is cleaning the turkey, I have to have an out of body experience and pretend it isn't happening. (Or beg Gavin to do it!) Cooking it is the easy part.


Oh, God....I didn't even think about that. You have to stick your hands in it, huh? uke:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

LOL at Kim! Remember, the Butterball turkey hotline will be waiting for your call!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Rita Nelson said:


> I love Thanksgiving. Before we eat we take turns saying what we're thankful for and ask God blessings for the next year. While eating we talk about the Pilgrims and the hardship they endured for the freedom to believe as they chose.


I love that! My DFIL always has to sing Thanksgiving songs much to everyone's amusement (he's 83), and we finally had to get him to pass the blessing on to someone else because he always started blubbering. He is so cute. It is one my favorite holidays, too . . . without the stress of Christmas.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to work until 1pm, then it's off to my cousin's house for dinner. There will be about 20 of us, give or take a few. They prepare the food, trimmings and all, and we supply wine and dessert. I love turkey! This is the first year in a long time that I get Friday off, so it's like a mini-weekend. Might head up to CT on Sat.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> For the first time in my life, my parents aren't doing Thanksgiving dinner at their house, so it's up to me. :Cry: I love to cook, but I've never done a turkey before, and I'm just seeing visions of the Vacation movies running through my head because I can totally see the day being a crazy one.


Kim, I remember how terrified I was making my first Thanksgiving day dinner. It really takes years to get it down to a fine science but my two tips for taking some of the stress out of TD is to roast your turkey overnight at 225 degrees then brown it and carve it wrapping the meat in foil. It will stay very moist and warm. You can even use an electric roasting pan at a low temp to keep it warm. The other tip I started doing about 5 years ago. I mash my potatoes early and put them in a crock pot on low and stir every 20 minutes or so.They stay creamy and are ready when you are! Good luck with it, I have been cooking TD dinner for 25 or more years now and Thanksgiving is my absolute favorite holiday!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be making Thanksgiving Day dinner as usual. I will be hosting 12 adults and 3 children. I also invited friends of ours because the more the merrier. They can't make it though so only the 15 of us.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Kim...just remember to take out ALL the extra body parts they stuff in the turkey. Get a Butterball with a pop-up timer and you'll be fine! The Pepperage Farm stuffing mixes are very tasty and easy easy. Don't worry about gravy either. If you are not confident...get the bottled or canned stuff. Seriously, no one cares as long as there's plenty and it's hot! One year, when I was working, I ordered the whole she-bang from Safeway Foods. It was de-lish and they even threw in a pie. ;-)

Thank heavens for friends...
I have a couple invites and feel very blessed indeed.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can cheat with gravy that's in a jar or a mix if you're nervous about that. If you make it and it's lumpy, just put through a strainer but don't squish the lumps!

The most difficult part is timing everything so it's finished at the same time. Look at it this way, anything you mess up will be a funny story for next year!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Happy TG !!!!! What a hilarious picture!!!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to work till 1:30-hubby is cooking since it's only us and the "kids". Daughter & SIL are going to his mom's for the holiday.

Hubby is cooking a pork loin for us. The "kids" are getting Turkey-sweet potato-cranberries-all home cooked. We are having Stove Top Stuffing Corn Bread (of course) and cranberry sauce to go with the pork. I know it's a crazy house when the "kids" get the real Thanksgiving meal and the people don't.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for you Pat, eat what you like! Who says you have to have turkey?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be going to my DILs mother's house. I think we'll only be about 10 or 12 this year. It will be extra special this time since my kids moved to Arizona a few months ago. First time I'll see the grand kids since they left. Lots of good food, good company and I don't have to cook. I'll be baking a cake and possibly trying out a new side dish recipe even though they've not been requested. I'll also take lots of pictures.

I remember one year when I did Thanksgiving for 15 people. I hadn't done a big gathering for years and needed to fill in on lots of stuff. By the time I bought an additional set of dishes, flatware, glasses, microwave to warm things and other sundry items, that dinner cost me $3,000, not including the food. Since I got to do the next year as well, my pro rated costs came to $1500/year - a real bargain. ound: 

Then there was the year I injured my back right before Thanksgiving by falling over a telephone pole lying in the parking lot where I worked (long story). Though I had bought most of the stuff, I figured I'd better order the dinner since I was in too much pain to deal with the 25 lb. turkey in an out of the oven. I got it from a great catering place and didn't mention it to my brother with the well trained palate. As he lifted the cranberry compote to pass it around the table he said to me, "why is there a sticker on the bottom that says #4? I had to fess up and pay the price for years to come.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah! Love the stories! The Seattle area is well known for for it's November storms. We've pretty much had solid rain and wind so far this month...
One year we had a historic windstorm that hit right on Thanksgiving. Everyone lost power that day and some for the whole holiday weekend. Needless to say, there were thousands of ruined dinners. We fired up our weber grill and had the best BBQ turkey! Sometimes you just gotta get creative!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri, that is funny....I love it!! I can so relate to your stories

I am getting ready to have Thanksgiving for 22 people and if one more person says there coming I am going over the deep end. 

I know what you mean about the cost adding up, I am the same way....new dish, move silerware, appetizers from the deli. Oh new coat rack, to do all the coats, it is amazing the things I can think of to buy for these dinners.

I actually really nervous this year about the dogs, I have a two yr old and a 5 yr old and Casper is not good with kids. So my plan is to have them in a separate location in the house, they will be able to see us, but fenced in probably barking. I just can't risk the chance Casper will bite someone, now Missy loves kids and I could trust her.


----------

